# Die [email protected]#$% krag is al weer af.



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Welkom by die nuwe Suid Afrika 
Koop maar 'n generator:wink:
Ek dink dit gaan nog erger word:wink:
Nkowankowa is ook af

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

*Eskom...*

I hear you...


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

A sense of humour is essential. :darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

True James, very, very true.......


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Aaaah! Just had my 150 minutes of green-time. Not cool when you actually planned to get some work done.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

We have been told that we will be with out power for the next three days between 08:00 and 10:00.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> We have been told that we will be with out power for the next three days between 08:00 and 10:00.


Be carefull Bossie, if we have this situation with out power here in Germany, the baby quota jump up immediately :zip:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ja I can only imagine:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Here in JHB the power cuts have caused havoc on the roads.
The only motorists that aren't affected are the taxis. They don't need traffic lights anyway.


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Electricity for sale!*

The Zim. cabinet was sitting to decide whether or not to buy more electricity from South Africa, vote was yes! except for one party member who objected, his objection was that they had no way to transport the electricity to Zim. as all the railway trucks from South Africa were too full with meilies!!!

True story!! 

Bernie.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Jesus Mary and Joseph 
If they have electricity they can make pop corn on the railway.


----------



## lenn (Apr 9, 2007)

Karoojagter

Jy is reg hulle het al ons krag.....


----------

